# Farm on Windy Hill - Norfolk - March 2013



## steve2109 (Mar 19, 2013)

No real history on this one, its an old house with a collection of barns and warehouses that are pretty trashed. I had originally seen this a while ago but couldn't gain access as a farmer was selling vegetables in the lay-by, but as I was returning from a failed explore the lay-by was clear so I thought I would have a look...

Oh well on with the photos....


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Mar 20, 2013)

This looks totally desolate, I like it!


----------



## mrtoby (Mar 20, 2013)

Its ******* but its good. (Moderator's note: I have edited out your profane language.)


----------



## MrDan (Mar 20, 2013)

Completely and utterly fudged!
I like the photo of the staircase, is that a new roof in the second to last photo??


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 20, 2013)

MrDan said:


> Completely and utterly fudged!
> I like the photo of the staircase, is that a new roof in the second to last photo??




looked like one mate, I think a farmer is using it for storage, only dry place there !!


----------



## mookster (Mar 20, 2013)

That is properly ruined, trashed doesn't even come close!


----------



## sonyes (Mar 20, 2013)

Cracking pics there!


----------



## smiler (Mar 20, 2013)

That’s a hell of a fence to guard a farm! If you could get a bit of history about the place, please add it too your post I’d be interested to know, its very intriguing, most enjoyable, Thanks.


----------



## tigger2013 (Mar 20, 2013)

That bus must be an express service lol but great pics glad you got access


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ace photos Steve,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 21, 2013)

Super pics , cheers for showing us


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Mar 21, 2013)

Went here recently with my daughter and a camera and was so dissolusioned with the vandalism that I didn't bother to take pics.There were also some shady looking charractors hanging around near the barns. First visited this house a few years ago when it was still fairly intact. It's a shame it was simply let go, but I've got a feeling it was to do with the building of the Norwich southern bypass, which looks like it cut through it's land. Good pics tho, thanks for sharing.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 22, 2013)

Wonderful processing on those pics. Top notch.


----------



## harriethorne (Apr 5, 2013)

aww. this place has really gone downhill. 
even though it's probably 2-3 years since the last time i went there. 
this place was like my first ever explore 5 years ago! 
Nice to see the place again


----------



## demon-pap (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow that place its wrecked, some nice shots you have though


----------



## jammy (Apr 7, 2013)

Great, I have driven past this place loads (although not local to me) and always dreamed of popping in,but normally in a rush (white van man). Wow couldn't get any more trashed!!! Nice work...


----------



## Bones out (Apr 8, 2013)

Paulytwotanks said:


> Went here recently with my daughter and a camera and was so dissolusioned with the vandalism that I didn't bother to take pics.There were also some shady looking charractors hanging around near the barns. First visited this house a few years ago when it was still fairly intact. It's a shame it was simply let go, but I've got a feeling it was to do with the building of the Norwich southern bypass, which looks like it cut through it's land. Good pics tho, thanks for sharing.




Thats what I gather, the Bypass took a large chunk of the land as most of it is on the other side of the road so it's possible the highways dept now owns it?...


----------

